# Trivia 7/12



## luckytrim (Jul 12, 2018)

trivia 7/12 
DID YOU KNOW...
Electric utilities are the largest source of greenhouse gasses  in America.

1. What's the only country in South America with a Pacific and  Caribbean
coastline
  a. - Bolivia
  b. - Paraguay
  c. - Colombia
  d. - Venezuela
2. In the USA, it's called a hickey ; what's it called in  England ?
3. What is the correct spelling of Florida's capital  city?
4. What was the Greek currency before the adoption of the  Euro?
5. Who played the guitar solo on "While My Guitar Gently  Weeps"?
  a. - George Harrison
  b. - Eric Clapton
  c. - Jimmy Page
  d. - Keith Richards
6. Johnny Depp starred as Tom Hanson in which American  crime/drama series
from the late 1980s?
7. The Chinese form of martial arts is known as ... what  ?
8. In the game of Spades, How many points are needed to win  the game ?
  a. - 100
  b. - 150
  c. - 250
  d. - 500
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Major League Baseball goes through an average 350,000  baseballs per season.

1. - c
2. Love Bite
3. Tallahassee
4. the Drachma
5. - b
6. 21 Jump Street
7. Kung Fu
8. - d
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
CRAP !!
Believe it or not, tho number is more like 900,000  !
Thankfully 900,000 balls are not simply thrown out each year.  However, some
would argue they are still a complete waste given the price  tag. If you
calculate in tax and shipping, the average cost of a dozen  baseballs is
$72.00. That means the MLB is spending around $5.5 million  dollars each
season on baseballs alone.


----------

